# mfv starward n737



## tolka (Feb 23, 2012)

Trying to trace this vessel and where she is working out of at moment
for a family meber 

Not on AIS last beleived ex Aberdeen 

Anybody any ideas on my quest 

rgds Tolka


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tolka

I have it that she is working out of Londonderry for the Northern Ireland FPO LTD.

Licence number 50285. C19037 is the registry number.

This is from the United Kingdom Fishing vessel list. I hope it is of help to you.

Regards.
Graham.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tolka,

Just done a quick check she is currently leaving Londonderry course North speed 7.3 Knots.

Graham


----------



## ridley scott (May 5, 2014)

Tolka
the vessel Starward n737 at n/shields freezer trawler been sold on changing her name to ocean rover sn 77 same skipper there called jerry hope this helps
Rgs
Rid


----------

